

The Deeper Significance of LibreOffice 3.3 - Glyn Moody - yanw
http://blogs.computerworlduk.com/open-enterprise/2011/01/the-deeper-significance-of-libreoffice-33/index.htm

======
jmount
LibreOffice download page has no usable link (under Firefox and Safari). Dunno
if it needs Java in the browser or it is just broken- but either way not so
impressive.

~~~
logjam
<http://www.libreoffice.org/download/>

...works for me in Chrome and Safari.

~~~
freakwit
works for me in firefox (4.0b11) too

